# Hello



## wayne law (May 13, 2009)

Hi,

just thought i would post here, picked up my black TT on Mon. Been looking at this website for a couple of weeks and have learned alot from it.

Would love advice on any mods i can do, nothing done to the car so far, thinking of remapping, its a 180bhp is it worth it, what would it take it too?

wayne


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk 
Remap defo worthit on the 180 my 180 Golf is remapped to 217 BHP anither great mod is a short shift and Forge big knob www.forgemotorsport.co.uk 
Hope you have deep pockets as mods are never ending :wink:


----------



## wayne law (May 13, 2009)

thanks, will look at those links.

how much for remapping, sorry the wife wrote the first post :roll:

wayne


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wayne law said:


> thanks, will look at those links.
> 
> how much for remapping, sorry the wife wrote the first post :roll:
> 
> wayne


All down towhe you get to remap your TT any were frem £200 to £500


----------



## wayne law (May 13, 2009)

Cheers, will phone round about it

Think ill have to do it, as was stripped by a mini cooper s on mon!!

wayne


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate

Remap is a defo for a first mod on the TT


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome mate.... a remap is one of the best mods you can do! id suggest going to star performace as they are not far from you 

we are having an aberdeen meet next month and you are more than welcome to come along with the missus


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

